# Stabilizing Antler??



## Final Strut (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a couple pieces of elk antler soaking in the tank that I will put under vacuum tonight when I get home to stabilize but I have a concern/question. When I take it out and wrap it up am I going to have a huge mess of all the resin that is just going to run back out of the porous center of the antler? It just seems to me that there is nothing there to hold the resin in and it would just run back out. Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2015)

The few pieces I've stabilized ha e t bled out much.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 25, 2015)

They will bleed out some but still get the job done .


----------



## jetcn1 (Mar 25, 2015)

The best way is to put c/a on one end before stabilizing and the stand it up when you cure it . No juice will run out then . That works for me .

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the input guys. It has been in the tank under vacuum for about an hour and a half. When I get home from my boys' Scout meetings in a couple hours it should be done and will go straight in the oven. I am going to have to get up a little earlier for work tomorrow so I can see the results before I leave.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Mar 25, 2015)

Something that ive done at curtis' suggestion is not wrap in foil things I'm worried about bleeding out too much. I put foil underneath them so it doesn't make a mess. When the juice leaks out it won't typically harden before it drips off...


----------

